# Long term car rental Spain



## Rapha (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'll be moving to Spain soon (Estepona) and currently looking for a long term car rental. Do you have any recommendation?

Best,
Raphael


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Hope somebody comes on soon with an answer. I would like to know too


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

How long is long term, there is a new long term rental place opening in the Manilva area which seems quite reasonable.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Facebook, Costa Del long term rentals. I have no idea what they are like or just try , do you Spain..


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Rapha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'll be moving to Spain soon (Estepona) and currently looking for a long term car rental. Do you have any recommendation?
> 
> ...


I only use Recordgo and have done since Jan. 16. Financially it suits me. I take out the total comfort package. It's not cheap. Two cars were 'attacked' by thieves (puncturing tyres to distract us. On both occasions both cars were replaced free of charge.This weekend someone damaged our car in a car park,again no problems, car changed.
My rental period is for 60 days. My current car was an Opel Mocca (damaged replaced) and I now have a Renault Captur. The cost June 39 to August 29 with fuel €586. This price is not constant, my next one will be more.
Booking on line is more expensive than phoning.I use 0034 964343626. Second driver charge is included on the phone. It's extra at the airport.
My thinking is that their 'total comfort' at €200 per two months gives me a new car with no costs. I rent at Alicante airport.I have no doubt someone will give alternatives, but as I said, it suits me.


----------



## John98103 (Nov 12, 2015)

Renault has a lease program (if longer than 3 weeks, I recall, you can lease it, which is cheaper).
They're all new cars; unlimited mileage, multiple drivers, full zero-deductible insurance and roadside assistance - out of and back to Paris/Orly for 3 months is € 1900 for a Clio - Diesel Manual GPS (about € 21 a day) Prices vary considerably by pickup location - Spain locations are more. 
And no. I don't work for Renault.


----------

